# I got a truck!



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Or at least my dad got me one. We went into the Dodge dealer (don"t know how I got him in there he is a Ford guy) to just browse and left with my perfect truck. Its exactly what I always wanted. 2011, Dodge Dakota, Gray Metallic paint, spray in bed liner, and only 9k miles on it. Its a crying shame 2011 is when they quit making the Dakota. Just had to share this is my first vehicle after all. :leap: Now my goats will ride in style.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice...congrats! My first vehicle was a dodge 3500 dually...just upgraded to another dodge truck though...i'm a big Dodge fan.  :laugh:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I like it!!


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Nice truck! Good for you. My best friend's dad bought her a little Mazda (I think) pickup - 'bout the size of a Ford Ranger - and yeah, I'm kinda jealous about that - I want a truck so bad!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

You know they are going to quit making the Ford Ranger after 2012. Seems like they are quiting all the smaller truck models. I had a choice between the Dakota or a Ford Ranger but the price on the Dakota was better for the money and I wanted to be able to pull my trailer which is a size that really would have been pushing it with the Ranger. Plus I just like Dodge.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow that is nice! Congrats!!! I wish my first vehicle had been that nice!!
I want a truck soooo bad, but until I start working again, I'm sticking with my SUV...heh...


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Congratz on your new ride!
It is a really nice truck. So you got your license?

I like Ford better. But I do like the way our old Dodge ram drives, and with power.
Some of these newer fords lack power. Friend of mine has a 2010 F350 diesel dually and he says it is crap for power.
Chevy (yuck for me) and dodge seems to have better power from what I hear.

I will be getting a Ford ranger. It is an older one (2001) but is like new and has a cap on it.
I would never buy a truck without a cap. It makes it easy to put them (if no more than 2 or 3) in the back rather than in a trailer.
But even at 2001 I would have the newest vehicle on the property (all vans & trucks from the 90's).


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you Jesse. Here's the funny part, I still only have a permit! My dad wanted me to have my own vehicle to learn on. With my mom getting ready to have her own job, my dad gone with his job and me turning 18 in May and getting my own job to support my goats its kind of hard if you only have one vehicle for my mom and I to share. I almost fell out on the floor when my dad started price finagling because I thought we were just looking! He didn't even have any money on him for the down payment so we had to run and get some. It was really a sudden buy and I'm still in shock. I keep looking outside to make sure it wasn't a joke.

In all honesty the older vehicles of Ford and Dodge are better in my opinion but my dad and mom would have nothing to do with me being in an older vehicle because I'm a girl and "can't be on the side of the road working on a broken down truck". The new tucks have really lost that power just like you said. They really don't have the guts the older ones do. To make things worse Ford has done way with the manual transmission. My dad had one automatic trans Ford and went though ten transmissions on the thing and did a total of 30K of work on it. 

I am going to make my own cap for this one because they are easier to haul that way but I plan on moving in not too long so I need a tuck that can pull. Its a long way from AZ to NC so I have to plan way ahead.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice...congrats.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

LOVE trucks! CONGRATS!!! 
As soon as I get my license, I am buying myself a truck! My grandad worked for Ford as a mechanic, so I would never buy anything other than a Ford. We have his 2008 f250 Super Duty V10...BEST truck EVER! Bad gas mileage, but it's got POWER and strength! It pulled our backhoe that was stuck out of 2+ ft of mud! It's an awesome truck!

I'm sure you and your goaties will enjoy that truck!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

:drool: :drool: :drool: A Dodge Dakota.... Whoohee, look at that baby! I love trucks... My brother used to have a Ford F250, and I LOVED it!! I always keep an eye on the trucks for sale on Craigslist. I'm dying to buy my own someday.... 

Congrats on the handsome beast. :wink:


----------



## KentuckyGirl (Sep 21, 2011)

Congrats! What an awesome first vehicle!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats!  My dream is to one day own a really nice Dodge ram :wink:


----------

